# Lacrymosa (Tearful) - by Canadian Composer Pierre Gallant



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Lacrymosa (Tearful)

Composer: Pierre Gallant (b. 1950) 

Pierre Gallant is a professor in the Music department at Royal Conservatory of Music. This piece is one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) Grade 6 piece.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent playing! Thanks for taking the time to do the video and for posting it.

This might interest you...








A documentary about a guitar maker from Almeria, Spain...


Hello: I just wanted to show everybody the new documentary I've made about Juan Miguel Gonzalez, a guitar maker from Almeria, Spain. I think you guys would like this stuff. You can find it here: It's in Spanish, but it have subtitles in English. Hope you enjoy it! Cheers, Guillermo.




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

greco said:


> Excellent playing! Thanks for taking the time to do the video and for posting it.
> 
> This might interest you...
> 
> ...


interesting, my guitar is double top (spruce + nomex + cedar) and so the tone is different from tradition, warm but still with brightness from spruce. Nomex is a modern material used on spaceshuttle.


----------

